# I Really Hate To Boast



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

So it is September 15th an I did a tally this evening of how many day I have camped so far this year and I am at 53 days.







I still have 21 more days scheduled prior to the end of the year. Yes, I live a crazy life but I prefer to spend time in the OB than in my condo in SOCAL. This weekend I stayed at Crystal Cove State Campgrounds and spent the weekend with my D.W. watching whales enjoying the view and sun.







I am really maintenance driven so my OB is still in tip top shape (with the exception of the decals







(which I have completely removed). The OB has held up quite well and before too long it will be time to move up and on. But for anyone wanting a small camper that you can park anywhere the 23RS is an outstanding choice!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! I'm looking forward to retirement! Just 30 more years to go! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

just got back from our latest trip, a week in the mountains of eastern oregon then on to the Big Nasty national hillclimbs in Idaho. August was 3 weeks in Western Montana. Just hit 78 days camping in the outback this year. And another 12 days camping in my homebuilt 14' toyhauler on shorter motorcycle outings. yes being retired has it's benefits. In the 3 years since both of us retired we have averaged 3ish+ months/year in the trailer. With any luck we will get another week or two in before the end of the year.

Most impressive is that we have had ZIP troubles with the trailer and virtually no wear and tear even with a 6 and 3 year old grandkids with us many a time. And we have over 20K miles on the outback. The majority of our camping is in non full service FS etc. campgrounds and we often leave home with a full fresh tank and come home with 90 gallons of grey/black in the tanks.

I will admit, the brown "swoosh" decal on the front of the cap is starting to peel, not sure why it is only that brown decal and the blue swoosh and Outback lettering are still fine.

Our latest excursion included 8 days in a FS camground w/o any hookups. Have 4 GC batteries and 160 watts of portable solar panels. After 8 days, batteries were down to about 60% SOC and we were careful, but not anal about power usage. Fans during the afternoon to cool the trailer, furnace in the AM to take the chill off, and DW occasionally used the microwave off the inverter and the hair dryer as well. Lights are all LED which REALLY cuts down on power useage. Turning on the lights we need for plenty of reading/cooking etc. is about a 1.5A draw, vs. well over 10A before we switched to LED's.

generators sat in the truck the whole time, never did need to fire them up till the big nasty when we were in the direct sun all day, but then that 13.5K BTU AC in the 295RE is pretty marginal in temps in the 90's, and it gave the generators a workout. Luckily I have an extended run fuel tank for the honda 2000's.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

WOW, I thought we did good doing 23-25 nights a year in ours. We did however just get rid of all our kids in the past 2 years and though we are still both working we try to get out. Hoping next year we can sell our 21RS and pick up the 277RL for more camping time alone and go farther, even into the states. This year was sort of a bust as my wife's mother passed away after we had been gone 6 nights on a 2 week vacation and then had to return home. It was not sudden and we were expecting her to go soon just did not know how soon. She is in a much better place now though. Oh well, getting ready to winterize when we get home tomorrow from Canmore, Alberta . It was a good relaxling trip with friends.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

sonomaguy said:


> WOW, I thought we did good doing 23-25 nights a year in ours. We did however just get rid of all our kids in the past 2 years and though we are still both working we try to get out. Hoping next year we can sell our 21RS and pick up the 277RL for more camping time alone and go farther, even into the states. This year was sort of a bust as my wife's mother passed away after we had been gone 6 nights on a 2 week vacation and then had to return home. It was not sudden and we were expecting her to go soon just did not know how soon. She is in a much better place now though. Oh well, getting ready to winterize when we get home tomorrow from Canmore, Alberta . It was a good relaxling trip with friends.


How did you get rid of your kids??? Mine are grown up and out of college and still clinging to my shirt tail. You need to write a book on that ability.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

We are not even retired and have been out 45 days and have this weekend coming up for 3 more days and still have 3 other trips of 2 days each planned. That would take us to 54 days, and we live in Ohio where the weather is like the football team from Cleveland just down right horrible to watch.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, 2 got married in a 4 month period and the youngest went to college. Got lucky I guess.


----------

